
Silicon Valley turns dark as it wraps up a third season - 127001brewer
http://arstechnica.com/the-multiverse/2016/07/silicon-valley-turns-dark-as-it-wraps-up-a-third-season/
======
lpcrealmadrid
Either life imitates art way too seamlessly or the writers are pulling from a
pretty dope collection of SV war stories.

Would love an annotated version of the show that points out plot details
mapping to real life shenaniganery

~~~
127001brewer
How true (in real life) is this part from the article?

 _In the series’ biggest twist, we discovered where the “uptick” came from—a
crowded, smoky click farm in Bangladesh. The masterful sequence at the end of
episode nine shows a Bangladeshi worker’s morning commute, biking his way
through the crowded streets of one of the world’s poorest countries. There’s
no hip music as the episode ends, just the quiet clacking of hundreds of
keyboards. Is this how a bunch of coddled California techies define success?_

------
andrewclunn
One of the best shows on TV, though really, I imagine everyone is watching it
on HBO Go or Now.

